# Should I buy this



## mercedes-amg (Jul 18, 2010)

Nissan : 200sx S14 with RB25det engine conversion and fully kit'd


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Is this the worlds most laziest 1st post ever?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Lovely introduction.

Yeah, buy it.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

lol ^^^


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i cant be bothered to click on the link, but yes you should


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Why not buy this instead?

RB26 R33 GTS-t, quick sale


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Mook said:


> Why not buy this instead?
> 
> RB26 R33 GTS-t, quick sale


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Now i wonder if he could be the seller???


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll buy u it. Is it a rowntree model as it looks like a wine gum


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Surely this thread should have had a poll


----------



## mercedes-amg (Jul 18, 2010)

why do u people have to be ******s about it? all i asked was if I should buy as in is it worth the money? No need to be complete pricks. **** it im getting a Mercedes instead.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

You ask "should I buy this?" and the answer could be one of multiple options. 
Lets say (for example) that you're 10 years old, in which case, I say no, wait till you're old enough.


----------



## projectdarkstar (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, please get a merc, you'll be a credit to the make 

And yes, it's worth the money. RB25 is 1-2k, rolling shell 500 quid and conversion itself about 2k if you do it right and this one is tuned to boot.
I'd buy it, respray it (baby-puke green isn't really my thing) and put S15 front on it


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

mercedes-amg said:


> Nissan : 200sx S14 with RB25det engine conversion and fully kit'd


Yes - if you liked The Fast And The Furious
No - if it's going to be a second car to your C63 AMG Merc that your name is surely based on. It'll look sh1t alongside a Mercedes.

Hang on though, maybe you haven't got a top Merc?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

mercedes-amg said:


> why do u people have to be ******s about it? all i asked was if I should buy as in is it worth the money? No need to be complete pricks. **** it im getting a Mercedes instead.


Bye.:thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

mercedes-amg said:


> why do u people have to be ******s about it? all i asked was if I should buy as in is it worth the money? No need to be complete pricks. **** it im getting a Mercedes instead.


Maybe if you stood back and looked at your poor introduction, you may see that the lack of helpful and sensible answers is just purely a reflection on the prick that wrote the question in the first place.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

6 Speed, is that you?????


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

nick the tubman said:


> :thumbsup:


subtle huh


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

mercedes-amg said:


> Nissan : 200sx S14 with RB25det engine conversion and fully kit'd


I wouldn't bother the colour won't match your eyes.

I'd say get a nice blue car instead it'll match your requirements so much better.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh Guys your so bitchy BUT correct !!! what sort of tw*t comes on here witha GERMAN car affliction and asks US if he should buy a car ??? (didnt open the link either !)


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

mercedes-amg said:


> why do u people have to be ******s about it? all i asked was if I should buy as in is it worth the money? No need to be complete pricks. **** it im getting a Mercedes instead.


wow! excellent!!!!! what an attitude!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Good, because the Rising sun in the East will eat the 3 pointed star in the West !!


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 6 Speed, is that you?????


Lmfao


----------



## heel'n'toe (Jul 19, 2010)

*Rejection Rejection Rejection*

A newbie just putting in my ten pence worth.
The dude had probably seen the car and wants it. doesnt have the money, and his old c180 is shagged. Now im not going to slag off mercs because they are nice motors , and if they carry the amg badge even better. but that said i have just sold my c36amg to fund my r32 buy ! so that say's alot too.
Would love to know what he guy is feeling now. 
Rejected comes to mind.
D


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

thats a blatant for sale ad .hence the username 
next he'll be on mbforum selling a merc with username skylinegtr


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## mercedes-amg (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol thanks for the sale, i sold it for a lil more than listed. Love u all for making me £8k.richer now i gotta run. Cya u w4nkers


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

mercedes-amg said:


> Lol thanks for the sale, i sold it for a lil more than listed. Love u all for making me £8k.richer now i gotta run. Cya u w4nkers


You see I knew it didn't match your eyes. Best rid of it really.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

mercw*nker


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 6 Speed, is that you?????


:clap:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Cris said:


> I wouldn't bother the colour won't match your eyes.
> 
> I'd say get a nice blue car instead it'll match your requirements so much better.


By the way always a little silly insulting people when your personal information is posted in the advert.

Chris Stapleford
Phone: 07021536236


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

mercedes-amg said:


> Lol thanks for the sale, i sold it for a lil more than listed. Love u all for making me £8k.richer now i gotta run. Cya u w4nkers


keep your money dude! and just look at the skylines who passby you then dream of having one. and of course, dont forget to cry on your mum! :bawling:


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

If he got 8k for that i will eat my own face


----------



## heel'n'toe (Jul 19, 2010)

What a nob
really i cant digest that a turd like him has even got any friends.
Sad little man really.
He could have just been honest and post in the for sale. 
Never mind. still we do have his contacts so we no who he is:blahblah:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Let's get this straight, he's dropped the price to £5K and someone comes along, having read the ad, and given him £3K over the asking price? That makes good sense doesn't it?

Speedo not connected and tacho reads 33% out so it's obviously been professionally converted. What a bell end!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

major beeftank said:


> If he got 8k for that i will eat my own face




Thats right mate, i decided to buy the car and give him more than he was asking for it as im stupid. 

So get eating and post some pics up of your face LOL. 


Really tho, as if someone would turn up and give you more money than you asked for, what a plank.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Speedo not connected and tacho reads 33% out so it's obviously been professionally converted. What a bell end!


Ive been saving this pic for such a situation:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Love it !!!!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Ive been saving this pic for such a situation:




LOL, imagine get a tug off the old bill and them asking your address- "whats your address?" "BELL END" You would defo end up in some trouble LOL.


----------



## rockyclassic (Jul 12, 2011)

lol...


----------

